# Insulating basement walls



## Ntucker (Dec 20, 2011)

I am looking to finish my basement and was told to apply visqueen directly to the wall, and then cover with 2 inch foam board. Everything I read states to use the foam board but says nothing about using visqueen. My question is will the foam board be a good enough vapor barrier on the wall or should I use both visqueen and the foam? I am also concerned that visqueen will create mold, should I be?


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Ntucker said:


> I am looking to finish my basement and was told to apply visqueen directly to the wall, and then cover with 2 inch foam board. Everything I read states to use the foam board but says nothing about using visqueen. My question is will the foam board be a good enough vapor barrier on the wall or should I use both visqueen and the foam? I am also concerned that visqueen will create mold, should I be?


Read the past posts within this forum. I personally have seen/typed the answer to this question multiple times...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

The vapor barrier (i.e. permanence) depends on the type of foam used, but it absolutely can serve both as an insulator and the vapor barrier.


----------

